# Hinterbau Lockerung



## Trailmaster11 (12. November 2012)

Hallo Fanes Fahrer und Fahrerinnen,

meine Fanes hat ein Problem am Hinterbau.  ich zieh die Schrauben immer mit dem Vorgegebenen 10Nm an und dennoch lockert sich der Hinterbau immer etwas, so dass er beim Zug nach oben Leistes Spiel hat und ein nerviges klacken von sich gibt.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen und kann weiterhelfen???

Gruß


----------



## ollo (12. November 2012)

welche schrauben wo genau ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lasse (13. November 2012)

Das Klackern kommt erfahrungsgemäß nicht vom Hinterbau, sondern den Dämpferbuchsen. Meistens die an der Wippe - halte da mal Daumen und Zeigefinger an den Spalt zwischen Buchse und Dämpfer und hebe dann ganz leicht den Sattel an. Wenn du dann nur minimalstes Spiel spürst, ist die Buchse ausgeschlagen. Neue rein, Ruhe is...


----------



## wildsau.com (13. November 2012)

Lasse schrieb:


> Das Klackern kommt erfahrungsgemäß nicht vom Hinterbau, sondern den Dämpferbuchsen. Meistens die an der Wippe - halte da mal Daumen und Zeigefinger an den Spalt zwischen Buchse und Dämpfer und hebe dann ganz leicht den Sattel an. Wenn du dann nur minimalstes Spiel spürst, ist die Buchse ausgeschlagen. Neue rein, Ruhe is...



Oder das Gleitlager zwischen Buchse und Dämpfer ist zerbröselt


----------



## ollo (13. November 2012)

und im Grunde meint ihr beide dasselbe  ...... das DU Bush (Lager) ..... Empfehlen wäre wenn schon das DU Bush zu wechseln auf Huber Bushing mit guten Gleitlagern und Präziseren Buchsen/ Distanzstücken  umzustellen


----------



## wildsau.com (13. November 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> und im Grunde meint ihr beide dasselbe
> 
> Also für mich ist die Alubuchse und das Gleitlager nicht dasselbe...es kann beides unabhängig voneinander defekt sein, oft ist es jedoch die Kombi. Hatte bisher nur einen Buchsendefekt, jedoch mindestens 3 mal das Gleitlager. An verschiedenen Dämpfern und verschiedenen Rahmen muss dazugesagt werden.
> 
> Einfach mal ausbauen und schauen wie die orangene Schicht der Gleitlager ausschaut.


----------



## ollo (13. November 2012)

das Lager / Gleitlager wird oft als Buchse bezeichnet ..... wenn das Lager mit dem Roten Zeug ausgelutscht ist, hat auch die Alubuchse /Distanzstück Spiel und das Rote Zeug gibt im Normalfall eher auf als die Alubuchse, es sei den das rote Zeug sit schon soweit runter das die Alubuchse im härteren Metallring der noch übrig ist rum reibt, ja dann ist auch die Alubuchse kapott  


aber ich denke jeder weiß welche Teile gemeint sind


----------



## Trailmaster11 (13. November 2012)

Mein Fahrrad ist 3 Wochen alt... Ernsthaft, dass die schon kaputt ist


----------



## wildsau.com (13. November 2012)

Bei falscher Montage kann das durchaus sein, ansonsten bleibt dir nur die Suche bzw. Auschlussverfahren übrig.


----------



## stulle2.0 (18. November 2012)

hallo,

mein Hinterbau war ebenfalls locker (obwohl mit 10 Nm + Loctite gesichert)
habe den Dämpfer (Marzocchi Roco Coil TST R Dämpfer 215,5x63,5mm) ausgebaut und festgestellt, dass die hintere Schraube eine durchgängige Gewindeschraube ist und somit auch in meine hintere Buchse ein Gewinde "geschnitten" wurde. Kein wunder das es wackelt 
Habt ihr auch eine durchgängige Gewindschraube oder ist das ein Fehler von Jü ? (habe den Rahmen mit Dämpfer montiert geliefert bekommen)
An meinem anderen Bike ist eine Schraube mit Schaft montiert, so habe ich mir das eigentlich vorgestellt oder liege ich falsch? Auf einem Gewinde gleitet das Gleitlager meiner Meinung nach eher schlecht

Achja, ich bin ca 200 km gefahren...

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## schueffi (18. November 2012)

ich hab auch eine Schraube mit durchgehendem Gewinde verbaut. Wird also schon so passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stulle2.0 (18. November 2012)

ok, hast du auch leichtes Spiel im Lager wenn du das Bike am Sattel leicht anhebst?


----------



## hasardeur (22. November 2012)

Das Gleitlager soll ja auch nicht auf dem Bolzen gleiten. Ob nun Gewinde oder glatter Schaft, spielt doch keine Rolle. Zumindest bei Rock Shox sowie den Huber-Buchsen gibt es immer äussere und innere Buchsen.

200 km sind noch gar nichts. Bei meiner Fanes hat das Knacken sich auch erst später (nach 300-400 km ?) verabschiedet. Macht Euch also nicht verrückt, sondern genießt das geile Luder


----------



## ollo (22. November 2012)

olle Schraube hat was von Baumarkt Rad ...... da sollte schon ein Bolzen rein......... ein g**** Luder mit Baumwollfeinrippsnoppyschlüpfer ist auch doof


----------



## hasardeur (22. November 2012)

Mein g***** Luder hat auch 'ne Schraube.....

Laut Alutech-HP ist das eine M8x50 Schraube. Sollte man doch auch mit kürzerem Gewinde in jedem halbwegs gut sortierten Schraubenladen bekommen.

Ich schaue heute oder morgen mal....braucht noch jemand eine?


----------



## Trailmaster11 (22. November 2012)

Ja, es kommt, wenn man leicht am Sattel zieht. Wieso sollte sich das Problem mit mehr Kilometern beheben?


----------



## hasardeur (22. November 2012)

Weil es das bisher bei allen Fanes getan hat - empirischer Beweis quasi 

Wenn das Knacken jedoch auftritt, wenn Du am Sattel ziehst, kann es auch die Sattelklemmung oder das Sattelgestell sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailmaster11 (22. November 2012)

Ne, ist es sicher nicht, kann auch ander Wippe ziehen, gleiches Geräusch...


----------



## hasardeur (24. November 2012)

Melde mich mit neuen Erkenntnissen 

Heute war es wieder das, dieses Klacken an meiner Fanes...und das, obwohl das Mädchen schon 4 Monate alt ist und einige Kilometer hinter sich hat....also kurz überlegt, was anders ist als sonst....und da Heureka!!! war das Rätsel, zumindest für meine Fanes gelöst. Ich hatte, aus reinem Forscherdrang  die Druckstufe des Vivid Air komplett zugedreht. Bei geschlossener Druckstufe läuft kein Öl mehr durch den Bypass und damit wirkt sich jede kleine Hinterbaubewegung direkt auf den Shim-Stack aus. Der produziert das Klacken. Bei zwei Klicks offen ist alles wieder ruhig.

Wahrscheinlich ist das auch des Rätsels Lösung, weshalb das Klacken bei nagelneuen Fanes auftritt, jedoch nach einiger Zeit wie von selbst verschwindet. Neue Dämpfer neigen gern dazu, Geräusche durch den Shim-Stack zu verursachen, bis sich alles etwas eingearbeitet hat. Prominentestes Beispiel: BOS Vip'r....wobei es da in manchen Fällen nie verschwindet...gell Ollo?

Also, wenn es klackt, einfach mal die Dämpfer-Druckstufe öffnen. Vielleicht verschwindts ja.


----------



## Chucknorman (24. November 2012)

Wird der Hauptlagerbolzen beim Fanes Hinterbau, welcher die Kettenstrebe mit dem Hauptrahmen verbindet nur eingefettet oder das Gewinde auch mit Locktite versehen? 
Die Sicherungsschraube wird dann logischerweise wieder mit Locktite Versehen.


----------



## ollo (25. November 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Melde mich mit neuen Erkenntnissen
> 
> 
> Prominentestes Beispiel: BOS Vip'r....wobei es da in manchen Fällen nie verschwindet...gell Ollo?
> ...




doch es verschwindet wenn man ihn verkauft oder zurück gibt


----------



## Trailmaster11 (25. November 2012)

Das habe ich auch bemerkt, das ist es aber nicht. Irgendeine Schraube muss sich immer lockern, da sich die ganze Wippe ca. 2mm bewegen lässt...


----------



## AlutechCycles (15. Mai 2014)

bitte überprüft mal ob der bolzen weit genug eine Vorspannung aufbauen kann oder ob evt das gewinde etwas zu kurz geraten ist beim titanbolzen von uns...ansonsten einfach das Drehmoment erhöhen...mehr als gut handfest ;-))))


----------

